# Why Would A Boy Pee On His Sister?!?!?



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Yep. Happened this evening after church as we were at the barn feeding the calf/rabbits/chickens. 7 year old daughter approached me to report that her 9 year old brother peed on her arm.

The boy does get a little hyper. He ran smack into a wall in the church basement after church (we were racing in the dark...my bad).

Maybe it rattled his brain...I dunno. I let him off with a serious threat and a scolding.:bash:

I'm 47 years old and I've NEVER peed on anyone. I thought I'd done and seen everything...:shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The logistics of that just makes my brain warp. Did he say WHY he did it? And doesn't he have a sense of privacy/modesty about himself?

I've never heard of such a thing.

Angie


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> The logistics of that just makes my brain warp. Did he say WHY he did it? And doesn't he have a sense of privacy/modesty about himself?
> 
> I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Angie


Well, he knows his "pee pee" part is private, and he didn't offer an explanation. He had a look of extreme fear in his eyes when she told me.

That said, our place is pretty private with no neighbors nearby, so he and I both have "Farmer habits" while outside. He'll basically pee anywhere when the urge hits him.

I think his sister came up behind him while he was busy and he turned enough to shoot a little on her. Best I can get it, he was just flipping a little her way and it hit her. Still...geeeeeoh...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Boleyz, I raised 2 boys and 1 girl and the only thing I can tell you is that there is no way we old people can ever think like they do, they will embarrass you once in a while and in the end they do grow up to be fairly normal and productive adults. Stay the course, parenting is not for the weak hearted.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

When I was about 8 my Mom made me a new dress with a matching scarf. I was showing it off and my brother, who was 6, peed on me. Luckily we were outside so he was able to out run me or I would have squashed him!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Boys like to aim at things... this time his little sister happened to be close. The aiming thing is used to train boys to pee inside the toilet... float a Cheerio in the toilet and tell him to hit it.

Also could be that he was trying to scare/"gross out" his little sister... "I'm gonna pee on you"... not really meaning to actually hit her but did hit her by accident.

At 9 y.o. peeing is still somewhat of an ammusing cureosity/game... think peeing for distance contest, writing you initials in the snow, trying to hit whatever can't get out of the way fast enough, etc., etc. Many kids that age don't have a sense of privacy/modesty around people they know.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My older boys are forever telling on the 6 year old....."Mama, he's peeing on the chickens again!" Why he does it I don't know, I just tell him to quit it before the chickens decide to peck the part that's peeing on them.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

homesteadforty said:


> At 9 y.o. peeing is still somewhat of an ammusing cureosity/game... think peeing for distance contest, writing you initials in the snow, trying to hit whatever can't get out of the way fast enough, etc., etc. Many kids that age don't have a sense of privacy/modesty around people they know.


So they should have grown out of that by age 42? 

Sigh.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Dummy Attack.

Kids have them... especially boys.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Why'd she hang around long enough to get peed on? It ain't exactly easy to chase someone around like that...


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Didn't you ever play "Swords?" See who could pee the furthest?

It's not his fault his sister can't aim as well as he does.

I've oftentimes wished I had taken the opportunity while young to have peed on my younger sister.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lolol why? cause he can!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll never forget hearing my best friends mother yelling. I was about 8 yo. and friends brother was about 11 I guess. He and his friend were having too much fun in the 1/2 bath off the back door. Mother went into see what they were doing. A contest to see who could pee furthest up the wall. Way too funny for a girl to listen to.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont know if this is of any help but dogs pee on things to show owner ship of them? lol


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

He is all boy sounds like. A little different than my sons passing wind just to hear their sisters squeal but not much lol.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Maybe he thought she'd been bitten by a jellyfish?


And he's 9 years old. It's no longer a "pee pee part". It's a penis.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Tonya said:


> And he's 9 years old. It's no longer a "pee pee part". It's a penis.


Either I missed the hard and fast "It's a penis at 9 years old" rule, or maybe Boleyz knows how he wants to raise his kids.

My money's on Boleyz.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Tonya said:


> And he's 9 years old. It's no longer a "pee pee part". It's a penis.


Well...I prefer not to baffle his innocent young mind with technical terms...after all, it IS the "Part" that does the "Pee Pee", so I don't think I'm mis-leading him too bad...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bloogrssgrl, you're missing a few chapters. They usually achieve maturity by 42 but there are a few chapters in the middle (14 to sometime later in the manual) that states they are somewhat guided by hormones so there are many painfully stupid stunts performed simply to gain the attention of any female with a pulse. The gray hair ratio in parental units vs non parental units relating to these chapters is disproportionate.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think a 9-year-old's mind would be baffled by learning and using the correct terminology. I really think you do your children a disservice by using babyish words.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my 6yo threatens his sisters with this......Where he came up with it I don't know but he did. I guess its just a boy thing?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

2 things come to mind, He was bored and just wanted to mess with her mind! or he might be starting to let his Hyper self act out!! and this was A early warning sign he is Bored!!


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

I am with Dana on this one, he peed on her because he can...I have never figured out why my boys do things...still working on it and they are teens now..ROFL...thank goodness they dont have a sister to pee on...ROFL


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I'd keep an eye on that ornery boy. LOL Really though he needs to learn to be respectful to his little sister, although I have a feeling they will be laughing together about this 20 years from now.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL he is all boy! Little boys love to pee on things and he proabbly figured he'd try something diffferent! Be lcuky he hasn't stood on the top of the swing set and peed everywhere! Or down the vent in your house and the vent went to the DR and pee on the dessert course of the night with your vistors! LOL not my kid but a friend of mine's son did that and way more


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

This is my rifle and this is my gun.
One is for shooting , the other is for fun.

Maybe it's just a matter of target practice?


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep, because he could lol. He probably didn't think a thing about it, did it impulsively just to hear her shriek! 

I wouldn't worry about it, you handled it and tis now part of your family history 

~~


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wouldn't worry about him either. he's a boy. he's just aiming at stuff.! doing it to his sister was probably a mistake as someone else said. my son use to put a mark on the barn and see how high he could go. one day he got up on the shed and peed on his cousins. he turned out to be a wonderful son!
...Georgia.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I raised 2 boys.I'll go with the" because he can" comment. Geez turn your head and those boy's can think of some of the worst things to try. This isn't bad.Just wait till he get to the "Hey Ya'll watch this " stage!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

All boy... not to worry.

My boys at that age, had contests to see who could pee furtherest over the bushes off the front porch. While they never peed their sister, she was peed on by her best friend's brother while we were at the beach one summer. She remind him about it, even now, anytime he gets outta line. They are now adults.

Each family has it's own comfort zone. We're 'relaxed' here. My oldest was a girl and she bathed and diapered the boys, so boys, being boys have not been a shock to her. Modesty had nothing to do with it, inside this family. My children are all perfectly modest and perhaps even considered reserved with others outside my family. From birth, we called things their medically proper name. As young adults, we have open, non embarrassed conversations that I declare have made my children safer than their peers.
Again, that's an 'every family to i'ts own ' own thing.

The only thing that I would maybe add is that one of my family rules is "if you dont' want it done to you, then dont' do it to someone else...." That rule often helps impulsivity take a pause, especially with the boys.... as neither of mine want someone to pee on them.....

dawn


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Aw heck... in second grade the urge hit me when I was on the ballfield at school. I dropped trou and let fly on the back fence of the field. Amazing how quickly you figure out that spanking IS allowed at school. That began an 11-year rather shaky relationship with school officials in general.

Hit 'er arm did he? Not bad, not bad at all... 'specially if she was runnin'.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow. That's really disgusting. I've read all the responses and my thoughts run the gamut from "boys will be boys" to "I'd beat the tar outta him". I think my two minds have to do with gender. I only have boys. If one of my sons peed on another, I'd laugh it off. He peed on a girl though! If he were mine he'd get the talk on the appropriate way to treat a lady. 

She can't even pee on him back!

 RedTartan


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonya said:


> Maybe he thought she'd been bitten by a jellyfish?
> 
> 
> And he's 9 years old. It's no longer a "pee pee part". It's a penis.


I'm with you Tonya!!!!!!

My children are 7 and 9 and know where babies come from, why one horse rides the other, and how babies exit the womb.

We are too afraid of biology/nature/life in today's world that we are hurting our children.

Jim


----------



## Togg Lovers (Apr 30, 2008)

I also agree with Tonya. I got a big surprise when my oldest boy was in 1st grade. I reffered to his pee-pee and he turned around and said. "It's a penis YOU DON"T KNOW ANYTHING!" In school they are learning the correct names for private parts that young. And my sister who teaches health confirmed that this is indead how young they start teaching it. The last thing I wanted was for my boys to think I didn't know anything about that part. If they thought I didn't know anything who were they going to talk to when they hit puberty? From that day on we only used the correct medical name for everything.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Wow. That's really disgusting.


My sentiment exactly.



RedTartan said:


> I've read all the responses and my thoughts run the gamut from "boys will be boys" to "I'd beat the tar outta him".


I'm stunned that so many of the responses are "boys will be boys." What if it had not been his sister but another girl in church? Would her parents find it so funny? 

Target practice in the yard, fine. Living beings, however, are NOT targets.


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

But it WAS his sister. Boys are boys, they pee on things. Girls shriek. It happens.

And at 9, it is a penis. If his friends heard you referring to his pee pee part, he'd never, ever live it down.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it could be a good idea for Dad, Grandpa or Uncle to have a little man-to-man with him about the general squeamishness of girls of all ages, and that it would be best, now that he is "older" not to be peeing in the presence of any of same. My passel of sisters have just one brother, not the baby, thank God!, and he would never have thought of such a thing. Never saw him in less than briefs once past toddler, and then just as likely with a towel around, too; clinging to his dignity, I guess. Your boy's sister might probably more enjoy ratting on him and having a nice little emotional outburst than move out of the way. Sue


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

It's a power issue. My ex was the only kid un-evacuated during the London blitz....he had been evacuated to a farm elsewhere in England, but was sent back to the war zone because he peed on the farmer's chickens. He was 2 years old at the time.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> Either I missed the hard and fast "It's a penis at 9 years old" rule, or maybe Boleyz knows how he wants to raise his kids.
> 
> My money's on Boleyz.



I agree with seedspreader. Boleyz's raising his kids is his business!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

AJ Williams said:


> I agree with seedspreader. Boleyz's raising his kids is his business!


I agree... how dad and son choose to refer to their body parts is their own business. What's more is that many people use different words (for the same thing) depending on the context.

At 9 y.o. he liikely knows many different ways to refer to "it"... including "it". I'd bet that some of the names he knows would not be suitable for print here (especially if he's spent much time around other boys).

Talking to a Dr. or in another offical context it's a penis... among your buddies it has a different name, with your significant other it has one name... with your significant other, during amourous moments, it could have another name.

I don't know Boleyz, but I'd bet real money that he knows other names for it than the one he choose in this context... I'd also bet that he knows how he chooses to speak with his son and what words he chooses to use.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Brothers pee on sisters sometimes. Mine did. He could have probably told you why after that fat lip I gave him went down. Actually, we had been fighting (like we did all the time) and he just came over and peed on me. He only did it once. Probably like peeing on an electric fence--just wanted to see what would happen!

It is one of the enormous number of icky things kids do. Like eating bugs and worms, poking dead animals with sticks, tasting mud pies, using a "Texas hanky" (blocking off one side of your nose and blowing mucous out the other side down onto the ground, without a tissue), etc. Kids have their own culture, which is much different from that of adults. That's why they find potty humor so hilarious and we find it so...pointless.

Nine is old enough to learn not to pee on others, he can call his personal equipment whatever he wants. For my 9yo dd, when speaking of such parts in public, she usually refers to them as privates or private parts, hopefully not offending anyone's tender or medical sensibilities. At home among immediate family, we call things by their regular names.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
There is nothing new under the sun.

But children need to be taught how to have respect, decency, and shame of ones self toward others including there brothers and sisters.

Why do boys pee on others. 
Because it is fun for the one doing the peeing.
I have seen boys pee on other boys because they would not shut up, and they were getting tired of listening there mouth.

It changed the subject real fast ! ! !

My uncle told me that when he and his brothers ( including my dad ) use to all sleep in the same bed, and sometimes when they got bored they would pee on each other for fun. That was about 75 years ago that they did this.


My mother told me how I first learned there was a difference between a boy and girl.

I first learned the difference between a boy and girl when I was about 4 years old.
My sister was about 2 and I saw here standing necked, and I screamed bloody murder for my mother to come in the room we were in.

I said mommy, mommy, somebody cut Barbara's pee pee off. Mom said no that is the way little girls are made down their, and you are made different down there like other little boys are, and I said OH, Ok, and I went on about my way.

When we were boys we never peed on anyone unless we were sure we could whip them in a fight.
If my brother ever peed on me he knew I would bust him on the mouth with my fist and maybe even do more.

I just had a though. 
If I was a little girl and a boy peed on me, I would probably knock him down on the ground, and pee my pants while I was sitting on top of him.
Don't believe he would pee on me again after that.

I'm 59+ years old now, and at 9 years old us boys new all about having sex, and we called it every thing in the book of words you could call it.
I never heard of the words penis, or vagina, or use the words having sex, until after I was about 21-22 while watching TV.

We knew about sex, but we called it all kinds of different things.

People today think kids don't know anything at 5 -10 years old.

Now a days some of them are having sex at 6 - 7- on up, and can tell most parent things that would shock them to death.

Getting peed on won't kill you. 
But the one you pee on might beat you half to death.

If my boys would have peed on anyone on purpose, and I found out about it. I would have busted there hind end with a belt, and they would be telling the other person they peed on that they were very sorry and that they would never do it again to anyone.


bumpus
.


----------



## MiniMama (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually told my son to pee on his sister, but before the eyebrows start rising, you have to know why. My daughter, (the older one, by five years), was in the bathroom, doing nothing important. The boy, (about 4 or 5, at the time), needed to "go", bad! He asked his sister to leave, and being the way she usually was with her little brother, she, of course, not only wouldn't leave, but she stood deliberately in front of the "throne"! My son was doing the jig, hollering that she wouldn't leave, and she's laughing at him. So, I told him to pee on her. He took me at my word, and promptly did so! She, naturally, was highly incensed, (as well as thoroughly disgusted), and was yelling at the top of her lungs, "he peed on me", and I told her it was her own fault, for deliberately aggravating him, (which always seemed to be her main goal in life, of course). Although she continued to torment him in other ways, she didn't get in his way again, when he had to "go"! Lesson learned! (Oh, for anyone who is highly disapproving of my method, let me assure you that both of my kids, now 26 and 21, are perfectly fine and civilized people, and my son has never peed on anyone else!)


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

If one of my sons pee'd on their sister, I think it would be just about the last time they saw daylight for a while. How can you people raise children and say "well he is a boy ...and he can"? Don't you realize that you are raising men? What kind of parent takes this stuff so lightly? My boys don't even fart in front of their sister. 
My husband makes sure that their behavior is becoming of a "future man" in front of girls and women. They know what they have got is a "penis" and how it works. They don't test it ON THEIR SISTER?!?!?! That is just sick. What has happened to society? How can "DAD" not take this seriously? I may be old fashioned, but I am JUST a 30 year old mom from NJ. REALLY? Is this okay with people today?? Am I THAT out of touch????


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have 6 boys and 1 girl...so you can imagine there is alot of peeing going on. We are relaxed here too and I think it has made it easier when they needed to tell me about things that might have otherwise been embarrassing. 
I seem to remember one or another peeing on another and having to have a "that's not acceptable, and really gross " talk. Respect kinda thing.
We didn't use technical terms for things either , they knew them but they just didn't use them. 
I think the worst they did was when the two little ones were about 4 and they were peeing UP a tree...yes UP a tree. Needless to say what goes up , must come down. They were so absorbed with who was going highe,r they were unaware of the "fallout"
Boys !!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
If parent lets let there kids get by with lying, steeling, disrespecting others in anyway, they will learn it is ok to treat others the same way.

If a child throws poop on another child I guess according to some of the posts here it would be ok because they are just young boys.

If they peed and pooped on the parents that would be ok also, because they are just boys.

Look at the people right here on HT who have complained how there spouses have treated them and then go back and see how they were raised as children.

Prov:22:6: Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.

You train them to pee on each other you get what they are later.

bumpus
.


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I don't think I'm that bad of a parent. I have 2 girls, both well-adjusted, productive, employed members of society, and a wonderful, gentlemanly son---despite the fact that at one time, he and his friends peed in a super soaker and sprayed the neighborhood. He is well-behaved towards women, opens doors, assists with chores as needed, and looks wonderful in his Alphas!

I think I've learned to pick my battles, and 3 kids worth of parenting has led me to the conclusion that all things will pass. Were my son to be groping his sister, heads would roll, but a bit of urine? For pity's sake! That is no worse than kids streaking through the house while I holler about clothes. We are kind of lax on body modesty taboos around here, anyway.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

chma4 said:


> If one of my sons pee'd on their sister, I think it would be just about the last time they saw daylight for a while. How can you people raise children and say "well he is a boy ...and he can"? Don't you realize that you are raising men? What kind of parent takes this stuff so lightly?


well... as the mother of 4 boys and yes.. 1 girl, also I'm the poster who answered "cause he can" I'll answer that. first of all... it was a joke! lighten up! 
second of all... I am sure he was informed this is NOT appropriate behavior. 
and yep... 
we are raising men.. but they are not men yet! they are kids! kids sometimes do dumb stuff. Kids sometimes think something is going to be funny and it doesnt quite work out. 
There are times to lock a kid up away from daylight.. and there are times to lighten up and teach em its not right and get over it.

It would be a totally different thing if this kid was a habitual drive-by pee-er, But I'm thinking this is not the case.



chma4 said:


> My boys don't even fart in front of their sister. My husband makes sure that their behavior is becoming of a "future man" in front of girls and women.
> They know what they have got is a "penis" and how it works. They don't test it ON THEIR SISTER?!?!?! That is just sick. What has happened to society? How can "DAD" not take this seriously? I may be old fashioned, but I am JUST a 30 year old mom from NJ. REALLY? Is this okay with people today?? Am I THAT out of touch????


Oh good grief.... guess what? farts happen too! They are a natural thing too. isn't an "excuse me" OK here? 

and to "test is out on his sister".... they are kids/siblings.... thats what happens.. learn a lesson and move on.... this is not a kill-able offense.

and for the record... my family is known as being too strict on our boys....
and I am not ashamed of that at all. But good grief.... kids are just that.. kids. live and learn..... and try to have a little fun too.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

chma4 said:


> If one of my sons pee'd on their sister, I think it would be just about the last time they saw daylight for a while. How can you people raise children and say "well he is a boy ...and he can"? Don't you realize that you are raising men? What kind of parent takes this stuff so lightly? My boys don't even fart in front of their sister.
> My husband makes sure that their behavior is becoming of a "future man" in front of girls and women. They know what they have got is a "penis" and how it works. They don't test it ON THEIR SISTER?!?!?! That is just sick. What has happened to society? How can "DAD" not take this seriously? I may be old fashioned, but I am JUST a 30 year old mom from NJ. REALLY? Is this okay with people today?? Am I THAT out of touch????


I'm with you.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

chma4 said:


> If one of my sons pee'd on their sister, I think it would be just about the last time they saw daylight for a while. How can you people raise children and say "well he is a boy ...and he can"? Don't you realize that you are raising men? What kind of parent takes this stuff so lightly? My boys don't even fart in front of their sister.
> My husband makes sure that their behavior is becoming of a "future man" in front of girls and women. They know what they have got is a "penis" and how it works. They don't test it ON THEIR SISTER?!?!?! That is just sick. What has happened to society? How can "DAD" not take this seriously? I may be old fashioned, but I am JUST a 30 year old mom from NJ. REALLY? Is this okay with people today?? Am I THAT out of touch????





bumpus said:


> .
> If parent lets let there kids get by with lying, steeling, disrespecting others in anyway, they will learn it is ok to treat others the same way.
> 
> If a child throws poop on another child I guess according to some of the posts here it would be ok because they are just young boys.
> ...


Give me a serious break! Since the dawn of man kids have done stuff that is inappropriate in later life. And... no one has advocated letting anyone go on a free-for-all. I guess because most people on here think that this incident is not a big deal you think we're really saying it's o.k. to go out and murder somebody... how totally unrealistic.

Also nobody mentioned "training" anybody to pee on anybody... another inane comment. Given the large number of boys will be boys posts, any thinking person would realize that it's not the end of the civilization or the world... at least it hasn't been for the last several millenia.

Neither did anybody say that peeing on a strange girl in church o.k.

Can you possibly really believe that kids act the same way around parents and adults as they do around their peers... did you???

Can you possibly really believe kids will be kids type incidents are going to cause them to grow up to be liars, cheats, thieves, robbers and murderers??? 

Bumpus... guess your uncles all turned out to be disrespectful, lying, thieves 'cause they must not have respected anybody if they laid in bed and peed on each other.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I don't see why everyone is so bent out of shape.

Folks seem happy when MeanDean gives them sprinkles.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry, my boys are respectful enough of their sister, and women in general, to NEVER do something like that. (They are nine and twelve). We are not talking about a two year old that "had to go" and sis was in the way. We are talking about a nine year old boy that sprayed his sister with urine. I find very little in life to be more disrespectful than urinating on another human being(IMHO). I do NOT expect my boys to be perfect. However, respectful, you better believe it! If you don't hold your children to that "high" a standard, well, I guess that is up to you. I personally , would be horrified if it were my child.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Oggie said:


> I don't see why everyone is so bent out of shape.
> 
> *Folks seem happy when MeanDean gives them sprinkles*.


 Good point!


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I can understand people chuckling if a boy under 5 had done this. At age 9 however a boy should be well versed in proper names for all body parts, and that it's not appropriate to spray others with bodily fluids...i.e. sneezing, coughing, urinating. It just isn't "cute" anymore at that age.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

What a heated debate I've stirred. Bumpus seems to think that I'm TRAINING my son to pee on people...

"Here son, aim just a little higher and you can hit my belly-button!"

I love you guys. Honestly, it was an impulsive thing.

I finally got all the details...The boy was peeing on the cattle gate near a place where some water was dripping off the roof and wetting the gate.

DD didn't notice him peeing and walked up beside him and said, "Ewww, it looks like Buttermilk (the calf) peed on the gate."

DS said, "That ain't pee, here's some pee for you!" Upon which he turned a little and sprayed a few drops that hit her pointing wrist and hand.

He DIDN'T expose himself to her, and he was immediately horrified by what he'd done. As I said, it was impulsive. He was scolded and threatened with a whooping if it ever happens again.

He hung his head and humbly apologized to his sister. So there ya go. My son isn't being "trained" in disrespect for women or anyone else.

One other thing...if I ever threaten my children with a whooping, I give it to them, and I make sure it's a very unpleasant experience. So, I know he believes what I told him and I doubt it will happen again.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I think your response was appropriate. It is the response of some others here that shocked me! Kudos to you for raising a son who recognizes right from wrong, and I am glad to hear you (as the dad) handled it. Hopefully a lesson was learned by your son, and he knows that dad would never stand for that sort of thing.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

country kids gotta do something to have fun


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Heck, Boleyz, you're doin' fine. Your response was appropriate, and I don't think your kid is all messed.

Now, if he was doing this frequently and in many inappropriate ways, THEN you'd have something to worry about.

And yes, folks, boys DO play with Mr. Fireman and spray things with it. Because they can. 

He's not a perv whizzing all over his sister, and he's not going to drop 'em at school and church and start spraying people.

Sheesh...

And it can be a pee pee, or a John Thomas, or Mr. Happy, or whatever they choose to call it. C'mon!  Men, 'fess up! How many of YOU have a name for your male appendage? (And women, if you don't know, ask your man. You may be surprised!)

Pony!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> Yep. Happened this evening after church as we were at the barn feeding the calf/rabbits/chickens. 7 year old daughter approached me to report that her 9 year old brother peed on her arm.
> 
> The boy does get a little hyper. He ran smack into a wall in the church basement after church (we were racing in the dark...my bad).
> 
> ...


uh, cause she's his sister?  Maybe he just had to pee and she was too handy.:shrug: I wouldn't put too much into it, just don't let it happen again. In the old days corpral punishment would be helpful haha Might help to tellher to keep an eye out lol!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

HOTW said:


> LOL he is all boy! Little boys love to pee on things and he proabbly figured he'd try something diffferent! Be lcuky he hasn't stood on the top of the swing set and peed everywhere! Or down the vent in your house and the vent went to the DR and pee on the dessert course of the night with your vistors! LOL not my kid but a friend of mine's son did that and way more


 Not only little boys. The hunting show Jim Shockey, his daddy probably about 85, said he takes half a Viagra tablet every day so he, lol, don't keep peeing in his shoes.:Bawling: Just being able to pee on anything other than your self is a blessing.:nana: Thats what I been told anyway. Eddie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

As far as the names for body parts debate, I'm almost 38 years old and still refer to my breasts as "my chest" and hate and despise the word vagina. YUK! It just sounds gross, IMO. If I have to refer to it, to a doc or whatever, I say "down there". My teenage sons say "groin", daughter says "down there". My 6 year old son says "privates". 
Maybe we are all just weirdos. 


As far as boys peeing, here in the rural south, boys pee everywhere outside. Not a reason to contact the media or shrink....if they need to go and they are outside, they find a tree. My own husband will pee on the side of the barn before he will trek back to the house. I haven't had one of my boys pee on another human, but if they did, I would give them a whipping and hopefully all would be well. 

As far as boys not farting around girls, well my boys haven't learned that lesson yet, at home anyway. They would never do it in public, but at home they even have contests! I only have one daughter and the rest are boys, so they do torment her with the farting. It won't kill them. My own brother farted on me, around me, in my room, in the car....you name it....but he is the most clean cut American gentleman now, with an advanced degree.....and I bet he still farts on occassion....though you would never know it.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My 4 year old granddaughter has known the correct terms vagina and penis since she was 2 years old, and I'm darn proud of her!!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

chma4 said:


> If one of my sons pee'd on their sister, I think it would be just about the last time they saw daylight for a while. How can you people raise children and say "well he is a boy ...and he can"? Don't you realize that you are raising men? What kind of parent takes this stuff so lightly? My boys don't even fart in front of their sister.
> My husband makes sure that their behavior is becoming of a "future man" in front of girls and women. They know what they have got is a "penis" and how it works. They don't test it ON THEIR SISTER?!?!?! That is just sick. What has happened to society? How can "DAD" not take this seriously? I may be old fashioned, but I am JUST a 30 year old mom from NJ. REALLY? Is this okay with people today?? *Am I THAT out of touch????*


Yep! Now try and learn from your failings...I wonder if "sister" is held to the same rigorous standards that her brothers are...


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

homesteadforty said:


> Bumpus... guess your uncles all turned out to be disrespectful, lying, thieves 'cause they must not have respected anybody if they laid in bed and peed on each other.


Some of them turned out to be drunks. One of them is a still a constant liar, Dad would beat me for lying to him but he would have me lie to others in his favor. Yes some of them did steel. Some beat there wives, and children.

I could tell you stories you would not believe. One of Dad's uncles killed two different men. One of them with his bare hands and buried him under a rock.

He spent a little jail time for the first one and no jail time for the second killing everyone just keep the mouth shut until he died.

Other things I will not talk about, right now.

Many children over the ages grow up to be people there parents don't know anything about, because they keep it quite, and look cool on the outside.

But what goes on behind closed doors is ......................

bumpus
.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Boleyz said:


> I think his sister came up behind him while he was busy and he turned enough to shoot a little on her. Best I can get it, he was just flipping a little her way and it hit her. Still...geeeeeoh...


I think, and hope, that is what happens. That makes a little bit of sense.

Otherwise, I agree with those who have said that 9-year olds are NOT 5-year olds and urinating on people is not funny, cute, or "something boys do". 

Jill

(yes - I have a son)


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Songbird said:


> My 4 year old granddaughter has known the correct terms vagina and penis since she was 2 years old, and I'm darn proud of her!!


Well- if you're talking about the visible body parts on the body the correct terms would be _vulva_ and penis....


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i have only heard of two times that taking a leak on some one was ok, when they were frozen too the side of a car and when they had been stung by a ray!:soap: sounds like a boy that went a bit too far and was appropriately admonished! bet he watches how and where he points the next time! friend of mines half country half stuckup son was being taught by his country dad that watering a tree when you were out and about was fine instead of running all the way back too the house. stuckup prim and proper grandmother took said son to a mall and lost sight of him for a minute, found him up on the potted plants doing what came natural and startled said boy. he turned and grand mother got it full in the face!!:croc: buddy was on the receiving end from his ex and her maw (both dragonz in their own rights)!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ew I would hate to be peed on...lol probably just a boy thing and he can pee anywhere he wants not like us girls we have to sit down!


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

MOJILL, now you're just poking the grizzly with a toothpick


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Every event is not the end of the world,and its not right to turn boys into wusses by making them afraid to do anything.
Men fart , real men brag about it.........


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This is probably one of the silliest threads I've seen in a long time! 

Good grief!

Boleyz, if that is the worse thing the kid ever does, he's going to be fine!


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

My friend's two boys used to pee out their second-floor bedroom window, instead of going all the way to the outhouse! They are both grown men now and clean-cut polite guys.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

CraftyDiva said:


> This is my rifle and this is my gun.
> One is for shooting , the other is for fun.
> 
> Maybe it's just a matter of target practice?


ROFLMBO!!! that had me giggling so hard and happy i do NOT have boys~~~


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the story behind the story is hillarious! My mama taught me not to sneak up behind any man when he's standing quietly with both hands in front and "down there". 

The boy across the street used to pee out of his second story bedroom window, until he nearly got his mom who was standing under the porch roof.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> Yep! Now try and learn from your failings...I wonder if "sister" is held to the same rigorous standards that her brothers are...


 As a matter of fact, I would say YES she is. For a four year old she is respectful and polite. Is she perfect, NO. Am I perfect, NO. Are you, not likely.
My shock was about the people out there who thought is was "funny" or "just something boys do". My failings as a parent are evident to my family and I. They are things I try to learn from. Doesn't every one?
I do however believe that if you are truly trying to teach your kids right from wrong, a good start would be to teach them to control themselves (i.e. bodily functions ). By 9, its time to get a "whoopin" (even if it is just a verbal warning) for peeing on another person. Especially if that other person is female. Just my OPINION. To each his own.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

chma4 said:


> As a matter of fact, I would say YES she is. For a four year old she is respectful and polite. Is she perfect, NO. Am I perfect, NO. Are you, not likely.
> My shock was about the people out there who thought is was "funny" or "just something boys do". My failings as a parent are evident to my family and I. They are things I try to learn from. Doesn't every one?
> I do however believe that if you are truly trying to teach your kids right from wrong, a good start would be to teach them to control themselves (i.e. bodily functions ). By 9, its time to get a "whoopin" (even if it is just a verbal warning) for peeing on another person. *Especially if that other person is female.* Just my OPINION. To each his own.


I don't believe the matter of my perfection (or lack of) was relevant to this discussion, but I appreciate your attempts to put us all on equal grounds...Speaking of equality (or lack of) I find the bold line very interesting...So if this had been one brother to another that might have been allowable, but not a FEMALE...For some reason I'm reading that as though males seem to suffer a second class place in the houshold...

"Well you were wrong for peeing on your brother, but I'll let it slide...YOU just be thankful it wasn't your sister or I'd still be whoopin ya!!"

It go something like that around there? Very chivalrous...Helps their self-esteem when they know where they stand in the pecking order of things.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Those of you who are uncomfortable with the correct terminology: this reflects the way you were taught and how uncomfortable your parents (or guardians) were when they taught you. 

Children should know the correct words for body parts and bodily functions. Children are put at a disadvantage if they don't know the proper words. If you are uncomfortable saying these words and can't bring yourself to tell your children the right words, you could get a book on teaching sex from the library. 

I can remember my shame (shame at myself, and being ashamed of my father) when a neighbor was talking about her dog having diarrhea. I had never heard this word before. My parents called it "the back-door trots." I knew no other word for this. When the neighbor said "diarrhea", I piped up, "What does that mean?" Nobody answered me. I said again "What's diarrhea?" "What IS it?" Finally my father said, "The back-door trots." I was so ashamed that I didn't know the proper word, and that a grown man wouldn't teach his child this word.

Why put your children through this?

It sounds ridiculous to use such babyish names for parts of the body and for bodily functions.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My sister taught her kids the correct words for the body parts. When her daughter was in first grade, another child on the bus used an slang term, and my niece proceeded to give a lesson to the rest of the bus riders about the proper names for male and female body parts.

Some little kids went home and told their parents they learned about penis and vagina on the bus, and that put the whole school in an uproar and my sister had to go in and defend her daughter. Apparently if was "improper" for a young child to know the "proper" names.

Cathy


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's amazing that people perceive the correct terms for body parts and bodily functions as subversive or outrageous. Knowing what penis, vagina, vulva, urine, diarrhea, etc. mean doesn't mean that you have to go around shouting these words or insisting that other people talk about them. It just means that you know the correct words. How ridiculous that your niece and her mother were made to defend her conversation on the bus. Good for your sister for teaching her daughter the proper words!


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> I don't believe the matter of my perfection (or lack of) was relevant to this discussion, but I appreciate your attempts to put us all on equal grounds...Speaking of equality (or lack of) I find the bold line very interesting...So if this had been one brother to another that might have been allowable, but not a FEMALE...For some reason I'm reading that as though males seem to suffer a second class place in the houshold...
> 
> "Well you were wrong for peeing on your brother, but I'll let it slide...YOU just be thankful it wasn't your sister or I'd still be whoopin ya!!"
> 
> It go something like that around there? Very chivalrous...Helps their self-esteem when they know where they stand in the pecking order of things.


ok, umm, okay? So, the whole being respectful of women thing is not good to teach boys? That makes them feel second class? 
Yes, it would be different if one boy pees on another. Yeah, its still gross and definitely unacceptable, but yeah, different. I CLEARLY stated that peeing on another human being was unacceptable (if you read my posts), and one of the strongest forms of disrespect. I never said or suggest that if it were a boy to boy offense that it would be "Allowable". Just, more offensive to a little girl I think. Boys both have a penis! (Yes, I said PENIS not wee wee, or thingy). A little girl has very little need to see her brothers penis, much less be sprayed by it, not at his age. 
I'm confused what your point is? Are you just arguing for the sake of arguing? You said I should look at my mistakes, but you shouldn't at yours? Boys feel second class when taught manners? I'm lost with this honestly. I think this thread has run its coarse. People are loosing sight of the original post.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The kid peed on his sister because...well...he is a kid and kids do silly/thoughtless things sometimes. That's how we learn to be adults--by making mistakes and being corrected! If nothing else, I hope that boy learned that it is very bad manners to pee on another person !


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> The kid peed on his sister because...well...he is a kid and kids do silly/thoughtless things sometimes. That's how we learn to be adults--by making mistakes and being corrected! If nothing else, I hope that boy learned that it is very bad manners to pee on another person !


EXACTLY!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know why I did it, but I suspect it was because my oldest sister was always mean to me. She is 8 years older than I am and mama made her take me everywhere she went and she hated it. Somewhere just before I was 2 years old, Mickey,(Lois is her name but I nick named her Mickey as a kid and it stuck to this day) but was laying in the floor watching TV and mama and daddy was right there in the living room too.
I walked over to her and started peeing on her.  I remember doing it to this day but I don't know why I did it. We still laught about it everyonce in a while. 
I don't remember why I did it but I DO remember why I never did it again, LOL. 
Boy was I in for a rude awakeningand my bottom was so tinder back then.. :Bawling:


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

> *Why *Would A Boy Pee On His Sister?!?!?


Raising five children...four of them boys, I learned it is quite pointless to ask "WHY?". They never seemed to be able to answer that question...other than "_I don't know." _Kids do stupid things, kids do weird things, kids do obnoxious things...just_ because_ (especially boys!). I quit asking "why?" a long time ago and just deal with the incident, have a talk, and give out the consequences.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

ELOCN said:


> It's amazing that people perceive the correct terms for body parts and bodily functions as subversive or outrageous. Knowing what penis, vagina, vulva, urine, diarrhea, etc. mean doesn't mean that you have to go around shouting these words or insisting that other people talk about them. It just means that you know the correct words. How ridiculous that your niece and her mother were made to defend her conversation on the bus. Good for your sister for teaching her daughter the proper words!


I agree that it is good to know the correct words for your body parts but nothing wrong with "nick" names for them either...heck most grown men I know still call their "part" some silly "pet" name (I can't recall the last time I heard a grown man say "urinate" or "penis"). The problem I ran into with the children is until they were a certain age...say around ten or twelve they never could get the "correct" word for the part anyway. They kept getting penis confused with peanut, vagina confused with mygina, womb with room, crotch with crutch and bladder confused with blubber so I just gave up and went with the "nick" names until they were older because for some reason they never got the pronounciation of "sitful", "tallywacker", "turtle", "popo", and "private" mixed up.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

It always amazes me how some threads take on a life of their own. I think Boleyz' question was adequately answered after about post 5 or so, and the rest of this is purely for entertainment. 

Isn't HT a fun site? :buds:


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Its a little boy thing. That said, I would have spanked him.. .but that's just me and, uh the Bible.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Boleyz said:


> Well...I prefer not to baffle his innocent young mind with technical terms...after all, it IS the "Part" that does the "Pee Pee", so I don't think I'm mis-leading him too bad...


By 9 they are old enough to cut the baby talk and learn technical terms -- perhaps since he is treated like a baby, he acts like one.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

LamiPub said:


> (I can't recall the last time I heard a grown man say "urinate" or "penis"). .


 Perhaps that says something about your choice of men to be around.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Perhaps that says something about your choice of men to be around.


Perhaps, but can you honestly say that you tell/told your children or speak in this terminolgoy?- "Son, when you defecate be sure and clean all the feces off your anus."?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

LamiPub, the correct terminology only sounds strange to you because you and your family don't use it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

LamiPub said:


> Perhaps, but can you honestly say that you tell/told your children or speak in this terminolgoy?- "Son, when you defecate be sure and clean all the feces off your anus."?


 I believe we were comparing Penis to Pee-Pee for a 9 year old. Pee-Pee is baby talk, I would compare your above statement to someone saying 'be sure to clean the Poo Poo of your wittle bum bum' 

Frankly I've never had to tell my son either, but did I stop talking in baby talk to my kids by the time they were about 2. If you continue to talk baby talk, you'll get kids that don't know any better, whose vocabulary is stunted, that will probably get razed by other kids, and that might just pee on their sister at age 9.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

ELOCN said:


> LamiPub, the correct terminology only sounds strange to you because you and your family don't use it.


First it doesn't sound "strange" to me. If you read my previous post you would see I did use the correct terms but under the age of 10 or 12 they often got them mixed up. I remember my 2nd son at age six or seven shouting out what he thought to be a beneficial warning to his cousin, "Sammy! Don't sit in the grass! You will get chiggers on your peanut!" and another time I remember 1st son at age eight or so saying, "My blubber is full!" (meaning his bladder was full) and "I hurt my crutch!" meaning his crotch. For the record ALL my children have always gotten compliments on their vocabulary and speech skills from early ages. Having nicknames or pet names for things is NOT the same as baby talk. I have never baby talked to my children. They do know the correct terms for their body and body functions. Oddly my teenage sons, once they were among their peers, resorted to "incorrect" terms for the parts of their body and body functions...even though they were raised different. 

I do have to admit that despite many "correct" terms we do use...we must still be rather hick and uncouth because we do not use the terms defecate, feces, and anus on a regular basis regarding our bodies and bodily functions. I have never said, "the baby needs a change...he just defecated." or "could you please pass the wipes so I can clean his anus." 

My husband's doctor (a female) didn't even use the "correct" terms when he had to turn in a specimen for his 50 year physical...Her comment was, "Most women get flowers and chocolates. I get poop."


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

LamiPub said:


> Perhaps, but can you honestly say that you tell/told your children or speak in this terminolgoy?- "Son, when you defecate be sure and clean all the feces off your anus."?


ALL MY KIDS WERE TAUGHT WHEN YOU POOPY, MAKE SURE YOU WIPE YOUR BUTT GOOD.
By the time they were 9 years old they knew not to pizz on anyone else. 

LamiPub; I agree with you. 

ELOCN, if you use that termniology with your children, may I say you are toooooo high class for HT.; Most people here are home foke. 

JMHO
Dennis


----------



## Chickengirl (Mar 16, 2008)

my DD6 has always used penis and vagina (and bum and boobs/breasts) since she was old enough to say them. 

The reason I chose to use these words with her is because there is no confusion then, if there is something wrong (my vagina hurts mum), or heaven forbid, someone act inappropriatley towards her. There are so many nicknames out there, sometimes really abstract ones, that knowing exactly what kids are talking about must come as a relief if you have to be dealing with someone else's child (as a doc/nurse/caregiver etc).

If we can say "this is your hair/teeth/eye", why not use penis or vagina? They are fine words, that describe normal, healthy parts of your body.

and seriously, do you really think ELCOCN uses rectum/anus/defacate? or are you just choosing to be obtusely anal?


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

> and seriously, do you really think ELCOCN uses rectum/anus/defacate? or are you just choosing to be obtusely anal?


No, I was actually trying to make a point about using the correct terms. For example, a bum is not a correct term, boobs are not a correct term and poop is not a correct term. I just found it a bit hypocritcal to insist on the correct terms for some parts and not others. I really was wondering why it is acceptable to say, "poop" instead of feces or defecate and "bum" instead of anus. If one insists on using the correct terms and actually criticize others for not using correct terms I just think they should be consistent.


----------



## OnTheBrink (May 2, 2008)

Maybe the boy has heard others talk about Golden Showers and is intrigued?
Don't condemn me just yet. From what I have read he was peeing on a fence and his sister just happened to walk under it.
Gawd, anything to get your younger brother in trouble.
Boleyz, you seem to be raising your kids in the right way. Stuff happens. The boy is being a boy, and your daughter is being herself as a girl.
He says "Alright, I peed on her!", She says, "Dad, He just peed on me on purpose. How gross can boys be?"
It dribbled off the fence and fell on her. A spider would have had the same effect at this point in her life.


----------



## Chickengirl (Mar 16, 2008)

that is the same as not using correct terms for some body parts i.e. penis/vagina and using them for others i.e mouth/tongue/toe. Why not be consistent there?

Really, it comes down to what you are happy to accept. Most people think faeces/defacate are terribly formal and clinical, so poo and so on are quite acceptable. 

Pee pee, front bum (!), willy and so on are just fairy names, and can end up causing confusion. Kids need to learn to use the correct names at some point, why not start using them from the beginning? Saves the extra hassle of having to say "well, actually, it's REAL name is a penis...we just called it something different for fun"

can you imagine the conversations we would have if we did that with trees? 

"no son, that's not actually a woodle, really it is called a TREE..."

lmao....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

This thread proves my theory that some people just need something to argue about. The conversation took a turn when some of us 'just didn't seem to take this critical offense seriously' and this boy was gonna turn into a major criminal through one offense. When it turned out that he wasn't heading down the road to ruination and it was a minor incident, the argument has to take the direction that because Boleyz used an improper term (thus, this child may have taken this bad turn because proper terminology wasn't used). I'm betting that Boleyz will carry on raising his children as he sees fit and they will turn out to be fine people, regardless of how the family does or doesn't discuss anatomy.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> By 9 they are old enough to cut the baby talk and learn technical terms -- perhaps since he is treated like a baby, he acts like one.


Perhaps you're an overbearing snob...perhaps...


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

wr said:


> This thread proves my theory that some people just need something to argue about. The conversation took a turn when some of us 'just didn't seem to take this critical offense seriously' and this boy was gonna turn into a major criminal through one offense. When it turned out that he wasn't heading down the road to ruination and it was a minor incident, the argument has to take the direction that because Boleyz used an improper term (thus, this child may have taken this bad turn because proper terminology wasn't used). I'm betting that Boleyz will carry on raising his children as he sees fit and they will turn out to be fine people, regardless of how the family does or doesn't discuss anatomy.


People are just having a discussion because this place is all about having discussions. If Boleyz didn't want the input from others then he wouldn't have posted his story. No one is anti-Boleyz.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

wr said:


> This thread proves my theory that some people just need something to argue about. The conversation took a turn when *some of us 'just didn't seem to take this critical offense seriously' *and this boy was gonna turn into a major criminal through one offense. When it turned out that he wasn't heading down the road to ruination and it was a minor incident, the argument has to take the direction that because Boleyz used an improper term (thus, this child may have taken this bad turn because proper terminology wasn't used). I'm betting that Boleyz will carry on raising his children as he sees fit and they will turn out to be fine people, regardless of how the family does or doesn't discuss anatomy.


NO ... I disagree ... this thread proves no certain theory.

People discuss things, and just because they have different opinions, and Ideas and call something different from others, and do not bow down and agree with someone else just so they can get along ... is not arguing.

If you don't believe in the same thing as someone else, it does not prove any theory with out plain facts.

Are you one of the people you are referring to as *some of us * So as using the word *us* you are including yourself ?

Why would you want to argue then ?

Arguing does not change minds, or gain friendships either ! ! !

Opinions are like belly buttons, most of us have one.
Although Adam and Eve had opinions they did not have belly buttons because they were not born from Man and Woman.

They were created by God having no need for a cord and afterbirth ! ! !

Some people would like to disagree about that, 
but they don't have to just argue ! ! !

That's my belief, and I'm sticking to it ! ! !

I also am not one of those people who go around using the statement that we should all agree to disagree either, because that Idea is dump, and does not even make any since ! ! !

AGREEING TO DISAGREE  :hand:

bumpus
.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Funny thing bumpus, my statement, input was a general observation and not input on how to raise children in any way, shape or form, so no, I didn't offer an opinion on how to raise kids, because the OP did not ask how to raise children. 

pinkbat, I never said that anyone was anti Boleyz.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

wr said:


> Funny thing bumpus, my statement, input was a general observation and not input on how to raise children in any way, shape or form, so no, I didn't offer an opinion on how to raise kids, because the OP did not ask how to raise children.


Maybe you should look at how you word statements, using words like we and us because that includes you and me.together.

But then as history has proven you and I do disagree on many things. 



bumpus 
.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

PinkBat said:


> People are just having a discussion because this place is all about having discussions. If Boleyz didn't want the input from others then he wouldn't have posted his story. No one is anti-Boleyz.


The original post asked why a boy would pee on his sister... didn't ask for anybodies opinion regarding his choice of terminology :stirpot:.

Also, the original post on terminology did not ask a question or offer a suggestion, as in: shouldn't a 9 y.o. be using the term penis? or does 9 y.o. know the proper term? Instead that post (and many of the other proper term posts) simply told Boleyz what his choice of terminology should be. As with so may posts on the HT forums it says... if you ain't doing it my way, then you ain't doing it right.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone who has ever had a conversation or discussion about anything knows that one can start out inquiring about how to grow tomatoes and end by talking about the best place to purchase new tires.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

LamiPub said:


> I do have to admit that despite many "correct" terms we do use...we must still be rather hick and uncouth because we do not use the terms defecate, feces, and anus on a regular basis regarding our bodies and bodily functions. I have never said, "the baby needs a change...he just defecated." or "could you please pass the wipes so I can clean his anus."


You are the only one to use those terms here, so...............................


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Boleyz said:


> Perhaps you're an overbearing snob...perhaps...


 Maybe so, but then my boy never peed on his sister.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Maybe so, but then my boy never peed on his sister.


And Mary's son could walk on water 


Come on boys seldom hit what they are aiming at .

get stung by a jellyfish or get foot fungus and you'll want someone to pee on it

heck college football teams have been know to pee in a coaches car 
is it uncouth yes but since when have humans ever been all that civilized


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Maybe so, but then my boy never peed on his sister.


Well, at least you have SOMETHING you can brag on him about...


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I really dunno why I started this thread. We had a little impulsive misbehavior (Please, read ALL of my posts on the event) from the boy, and I dealt with it in such a way as to ensure it would not be repeated.

But I've learned so much by reading your posts. :soap: 

Some say, "Shoulda whooped him!" I will if it ever happens again, as I promised him.

Some think I've raised a warped child who no doubt will become an axe murderer because I've "trained" him to disrespect women and pee on them.

Others think I'm dead wrong because I haven't taught him proper verbage for his body part, and I'm setting him up for a horrible embarassment or a lifetime of shame by not telling him his "Pee Pee Part" is actually a "Penis".

Others are "proud" of their youngsters for knowing proper terminology and for not doing such a vile act on an impulse.

Me, I'm proud of my son for recognizing his wrong-doing, facing it without denial, humbly apologizing to his sister, and accepting of whatever punishment I deem appropriate. 

Believe it or not, he's a fine son and I'm pretty sure that this event and the results will help him to curb his impulsive behaviors in the future.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mr. Boleys sir,

You should not take what every one is saying to heart. I can only imagine the ones who are putting you down what they them selves have done as children or there own have done that they would never tell.

Your son and daughter are just kids...they should not be expected to act as a grown person.

Kids try things out and test the waters so to speak.

It is really not as big deal as it is being made out to be IMHO 

You handled the situation fine. You really did.

When your children are grown you all will look back and get a huge laugh out of this, like i did when i read your post.

From what i can tell of you on here, your a wonderful father and have wonderful children. God has truly blessed you and your children. You can surly see the glow and love on your face where they are concerned.

And for the record: There are a lot of different personalities in this ole world, If we all was a like in out thinking it sure would be a boring place!

I for one am glad you shared that with us, because one i got a chuckle out of it and two i thought lol boys will be boys and kids will be kids! Sure wished you had that on video for utube lol j/k

Big Hug to you! Hang in there Bolezy


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Agree with Green-eyed beauty.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oh by the way, I forgot: when I was 2 and my brother 4, my sister got brand new shoes that she was very proud of. My bro and I filled them up. I don't know why but we did.

I heard hilarious laughing one time when my oldest two boys were about that same age. They had stripped their mattresses down to the plastic coverings and were standing on their beds peeing on the plastic and laughing their heads off. I had to bite my lip so as not to laugh and I made them scrub down their entire plastic cover with a rag. It took them a long time and they never did it again.

I guess little boys are like male dogs - we just have to mark our territory.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> The original post asked why a boy would pee on his sister... didn't ask for anybodies opinion regarding his choice of terminology :stirpot:.
> 
> .


"CAUSE HE COULD AND SHE CAN'T" !!!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## Chickengirl (Mar 16, 2008)

Boleyz said:


> I.
> 
> Others think I'm dead wrong because I haven't taught him proper verbage for his body part, and I'm setting him up for a horrible embarassment or a lifetime of shame by not telling him his "Pee Pee Part" is actually a "Penis".
> 
> ...


 he sounds like a great kid... you obviously do a good job, cause he faced up to his actions!

Hope I handle it as well when my DD does something odd... (and it is only a matter of time :viking


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Boleyz, last summer when Lindsey hit Brady with a stick and broke his hand I had to ask myself a similiar question. What kind of barbarian children go to the woods and hit each other with sticks resulting in broken bones? :viking: Were they raised by wolves?!?! Don't they have any morals, values, upbringing? Where did they learn that battling with sticks was an acceptable way to work out their problems? It's still a mystery to me...

Sometimes we just don't know they answers to these hard questions...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Melissa said:


> Boleyz, last summer when Lindsey hit Brady with a stick and broke his hand I had to ask myself a similiar question. What kind of barbarian children go to the woods and hit each other with sticks resulting in broken bones? :viking: Were they raised by wolves?!?! Don't they have any morals, values, upbringing? Where did they learn that battling with sticks was an acceptable way to work out their problems? It's still a mystery to me...
> 
> Sometimes we just don't know they answers to these hard questions...


LOL, I learned a LONG time ago to not say... "My child would NEVER do that..."

Do you think when the folks who DO say that see their kid doing something that they "NEVER WOULD DO", that they remember saying their children would never do that?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

kids are sent too give us the gray hair and the wisdom too become great grandparents and tell our kids how too be great parents! (so says my neighbor last year to me when he noticed how gray i had gotten! was not pleased last night when i told him he had surpassed me in the gray dept.!) when our kids have kids (a very long time from now !!!!) the grandchidren are going to have *very* wise grandparents as our kids are rewriting the book we wrote as kids!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> LOL, I learned a LONG time ago to not say... "My child would NEVER do that..."
> 
> Do you think when the folks who DO say that see their kid doing something that they "NEVER WOULD DO", that they remember saying their children would never do that?


You are a very wise man, Boleyz.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Old joke:

Why does a guy call his penis Dick or Peter?

Because hey likes to be on a first-name basis with whatever does his thinking for him!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> What a heated debate I've stirred. Bumpus seems to think that I'm TRAINING my son to pee on people...


*Now Boleyz:*

Go back and read what I ( bumpus ) wrote, and not what other people said.

I never said, implied, insinuated, acknowledged, remarked, or referenced anything about, or toward your own children.

I never said anything about how you should, or should not raised your children.

I only spoke of people, and children in general, and myself personaly, and many of my own family members.

Many statements and remarks were made, and implied by many people.

How you raise your family is your business.

But you did post the thread, and many people had questions, and many had their own opinions.

Just like you have your own opinions.

That is HT ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

bumpus said:


> .
> If parent lets let there kids get by with lying, steeling, disrespecting others in anyway, they will learn it is ok to treat others the same way.
> 
> If a child throws poop on another child I guess according to some of the posts here it would be ok because they are just young boys.
> ...


Gee, I dunno where I got the idea that you thought I was training him to pee on people...


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

> Prov:22:6: Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.
> 
> You train them to pee on each other you get what they are later.





Boleyz said:


> Gee, I dunno where I got the idea that you thought I was training him to pee on people...



I never thought you were training your child to pee on anyone, neither did I say you were either ! ! !


Your still thinking I am addressing you personally and I am not. It is to all of the general public, on HT.

Keep who I said in context of my post which starts out by saying ...

*If parent * let there kids get by

I never said you were teaching your child to pee on anyone ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

There are some seriously, tightly wound people on this board.
Boys who grow up in the country will pee on anything and everything.
As far as terminology, who cares if you call it a pee pee or penis or Junior?
Boleyz, your kid is fine, he's normal, he knows better now, just like I know not to pee on an electric fence, lesson learned.
Maybe your kids don't snap to attention when you enter the room, maybe they don't salute their sister, but by golly, you sound like a pretty good dad to me.:clap:
Life isn't always about beating the fun out of a kid.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Life isn't always about beating the fun out of a kid.


Although I am sure some will purposely misconstrue what you mean here, I agree... because when you beat the fun out of them they end up just like...



















(You didn't REALLY think I was going to name someone from this thread did you?  )


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Never say never when it comes to kids. I see it in the same light as I do when people ask "Does your horse kick? Does your horse bite?"

Hasn't done it yet.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> As far as terminology, who cares if you call it a pee pee or penis or Junior?
> .


Again, PeePee is baby talk. If they want to call it a Unit or a Johnson or something else, very few people would have commented on it, but to have a 9 year old address his penis as a PeePee, is downright strange and would no doubt cause him extreme embarrassment if he called it that to other boys his age.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Again, PeePee is baby talk. If they want to call it a Unit or a Johnson or something else, very few people would have commented on it, but to have a 9 year old address his penis as a PeePee, is downright strange and would no doubt cause him extreme embarrassment if he called it that to other boys his age.


So what about "boobies"? How do you feel about those?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> So what about "boobies"? How do you feel about those?


I vote "yes."


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

"So what about "boobies"? How do you feel about those?"

I like mine (since you asked). My husband likes them too? Anybody not like boobies?


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Again, PeePee is baby talk. If they want to call it a Unit or a Johnson or something else, very few people would have commented on it, but to have a 9 year old address his penis as a PeePee, is downright strange and would no doubt cause him extreme embarrassment if he called it that to other boys his age.


I'll bet my kids aren't as "Strange" as yours!

Besides, what if all the other boys call theirs a "Pee Pee"? Bet you never thought of that.

"Extreme Embarrassment" won't kill him. Do ya know anyone who has never been "Extremely Embarrassed" at school once or twice?

I knew a kid in 2nd grade who had the scours and pooped a pile in his britches during school (We called it "Poop" instead of the proper name, "Stool"). He was "Extremely Embarrassed". The rest of us were extremely entertained. However, in spite of it, he turned out fine. Graduated with honors AND a nice-looking girlfriend as I recall.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> So what about "boobies"? How do you feel about those?


I'm in favor.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Again, PeePee is baby talk. If they want to call it a Unit or a Johnson or something else, very few people would have commented on it, but to have a 9 year old address his penis as a PeePee, is downright strange and would no doubt cause him extreme embarrassment if he called it that to other boys his age.


I don't see anything strange at all in using the word pee pee.
A rose is a rose.
It's just another name for his little buddy.
Lots of people of all ages use the term pee pee.
I wouldn't let it get to you so much.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Boleyz said:


> Gee, I dunno where I got the idea that you thought I was training him to pee on people...


It may have just been the fact that you didn't say on here, you tore his azz up good for doing so. What you train them not to do is training them what to do in life. Or maybe just lost it somewhere. :shrug:

As far as the names of parts of your body, I am 53 years old and I still have my buddy with me. 
He came with me and I hope he lives long enough to leave with me. 
And I still don't see what that has to do with a 9 year old boy not getting his azz tore up for peeing on his sister.?????? 
I wasn't even two years old but I learned my lesson asap. A 9 year old boy doing it and you have the gumption to ask why he did it???????????? 
You answered your own question. you talked to him!!!!!!!!! I wish I could have typed that really small because that is the way I meant it to look. you talked to him.
That is what is wrong with kids today and "you talked to him" 
Someone needs to tear someones azz up and I always like to start at the top and work my way down until the problem gets solved. 
I done said enough.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> It may have just been the fact that you didn't say on here, you tore his azz up good for doing so. What yo train them not to do is training them what to do. Or maybe just lost it somewhere. :shrug:


I said on here exactly what I did. Look back...

Edited to add:

I whoop my children whenever necessary. I also scold them at times and warn them of a whooping if it happens again. In this case, I scolded and warned. By the Way, I don't give empty threats and my kids know that.

Soooo...I don't look for it happen again. Problem solved, hey?


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I guess I should tell all of you that I've really laughed till I hurt over this thread. I appreciate those of you who are concerned for my feelings, but really, this whole thing has been a hoot to read. 

And the hits just keep coming...who woulda thunk 5 pages of posts on this topic? I love you guys! I really do!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

You are the one that set yourself up for it to start with. You read your post.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

well obviously this could have all been avoid with proper gun handling technics 
Careful aim and never swing around until fully unloaded .
two controlled shakes and reholster that bad boy :lookout:

Come on its a kid who cares what he calls it he knows what it is and what it does .

Im quite sure if the boy had been chasing his sister around trying to sprinkle her Boleyz would have delt with it severely . It sure doesnt sound as if it was on purpose .
Lord know I disagree with Boleyz on many subjects but all you have to do to see he's a good dad is look at the faces of those kids .


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

What it boils down to is if the "9" year old had been taught properly to start with, it would never had happened to start with. 
I did it before I was 2 years old but I promiss you one thing. I never ever did it again. 
I think it was a stupid question to start with. 
Why do you think he did it??? 
Cause he caaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Seedspreader, I don't like that word either. I prefer the word "breasts." "Breasts" sounds nice and respectful to me. "Boobies" sounds coarse and disrespectful to me. Check the dictionary and you will see that a booby is an ignorant or stupid person. Why on earth would we want to call something as beautiful and useful as a breast a synonym for a stupid person?

From Webster's New Collegiate Dictionary:
booby: an awkward, foolish person: dope. BREAST: often considered vulgar.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Everyone knows that "they" are called ta-tas, rack (as in nice rack, baby) or jugs.  The male sex organ is fondly called the package (as in Are you staring at my package, baby?) Jake the one eyed snake, shooter, or my personal favorite- Mr. Happy.

Everyone knows, Boleyz that the mere possiblity of referring to Mr. Happy as a pee-pee will warp your child for life and cause him to become a woman beating, meth dealing, sociopath bent on world domination. 

Geeze people get a life. 

Pix


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Everyone knows that "they" are called ta-tas, rack (as in nice rack, baby) or jugs.  The male sex organ is fondly called the package (as in Are you staring at my package, baby?) Jake the one eyed snake, shooter, or my personal favorite- Mr. Happy.
> 
> Everyone knows, Boleyz that the mere possiblity of referring to Mr. Happy as a pee-pee will warp your child for life and cause him to become a woman beating, meth dealing, sociopath bent on world domination.
> 
> ...


Not to mention, you shoulda seen this coming years ago and worked the little fella over with a bicycle chain during his formative years while screeching "GENTLEMEN DON'T PEE ON GIRLS!!!"


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> What it boils down to is if the "9" year old had been taught properly to start with, it would never had happened to start with.
> I did it before I was 2 years old but I promiss you one thing. I never ever did it again.
> I think it was a stupid question to start with.
> Why do you think he did it???
> Cause he caaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think all of your screeching responses to the question have been stupid.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Boleyz - you sure know how to pick a topic for a lot of pages thread! :bow::shrug:

Angie


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Boleyz said:


> I think all of your screeching responses to the question have been stupid.


Aww, come one.....most of the answers you've received have been exactly what you wanted to hear. Can't you put up with one little screecher?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Sometimes, young boys have the yearning to do something wrong.

But I agree with the others that contend that the terminology used is perhaps a bit childlike.

You should teach him to yell "Feel the wrath of John Thomas!" if he ever does it again.

If he's going to get a whoopin' he might as well do it with gusto.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Oggie said:


> Sometimes, young boys have the yearning to do something wrong.
> 
> But I agree with the others that contend that the terminology used is perhaps a bit childlike.
> 
> ...


PePe... perhaps he's of French heritage. Why do you have to hate the French so much?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> I think all of your screeching responses to the question *have been stupid.*





> *Why Would A Boy Pee On His Sister?!?!? *



When you start a thread with a title like this, be prepared to read anything.

If not ... 
Also state that you only want people to respond the way you like to hear things, not matter what there opinions and beliefs are.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Some people are just blunt ... and as myself I give my beliefs and opinions and if people don't want them then they should not ask the question.

Because I don't answer just to make them feel good.

Most of the time I do not say anything even if I believe I have the right answer because *I know the person does not want the truth *so I don't waste time on them.

They just want to justify what they have done, and they want to see how many people will agree with them to make themselves feel good about there own decisions and beliefs.


bumpus
.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Disregarding all the good reasons to dislike the French, I think this thread has shown some amazing things about how we think, about rather inconsequential issues. Now, me and Mr. Happy are gonna get back to sittin' here doing nothing.

R


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> PePe... perhaps he's of French heritage. Why do you have to hate the French so much?


I think it's the men in the funny hats that still seem to be able to attract beautiful dark-haired women.

*I have issues, Okay?!?*


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

bumpus said:


> When you start a thread with a title like this, be prepared to read anything.
> 
> If not ...
> Also state that you only want people to respond the way you like to hear things, not matter what there opinions and beliefs are.
> ...


I thought you said you weren't addressing the OP directly...Looks to me like you are...From what I've seen, most people find your holier-than-thou answers on here to be more annoying than insightful.




> I think all of your screeching responses to the question have been stupid.


One of the best responses I've seen on here. :clap:


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I might as well jump on the wagon.This thread has given me quite a chuckle.:banana02::rotfl:
Who'd thought so many people would care what a little boy calls his private part.:shrug::bdh:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oggie said:


> Sometimes, young boys have the yearning to do something wrong.
> 
> But I agree with the others that contend that the terminology used is perhaps a bit childlike.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much, Oggie! Have you ever tried to get coffee off a keyboard and monitor not to mention all the unfiled paperwork on my desk? Geeze, it had chocolate syrup in it too what a mess. Plus my nose burns and is weirdly sticky...

Pix


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Reptyle said:


> I thought you said you weren't addressing the OP directly...Looks to me like you are...From what I've seen, most people find your holier-than-thou answers on here to be more annoying than insightful.



I know what I said, and to whom I said it, and when, and why, whether they be more annoying than insightful is still just your opinion

Obviously you don't know or understand by your own statements.

You can call my statement what ever you want. That is your opinion not everyone elses.

I know you don't know what the others think, so your not being truthful, and you know it.

Second of all ... I don't care if people like it or not, that is there choice.

If I was worried about what they thought, I would not even post.

bumpus


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I've decided a little artwork depiction of my hind-sight response is in order. I wish I had gotten all this advice BEFORE my son mis-behaved...I would undoubtedly have taken proper action...










If I had only followed the HT solution, I could have been a good Daddy...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

OH my GOODNESS!!! I am cracking up! The picture.... the arguments... the opinions!! This is funnier than the 6 lb cat attacking the 140 lb dog... in the house! :rotfl::benice:die::rotfl:


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

chma4 said:


> "So what about "boobies"? How do you feel about those?"
> 
> I like mine (since you asked). My husband likes them too? Anybody not like boobies?



I'm kinda attachd to mine


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

But Boleyzzzzzzzzzzz

Where're the flaming spikes on the end of the whip? Did they fall off when ya beat his little anal protectors off? (what the heck is the correct terminology for butt cheeks anyway?)


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh wow.. this has gotten out of control!! heheh But i keep coming back to read it..


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Boleyz.. I think your a good father!! kids will be kids.. it was one of those things. What were suppose to do beat the poor kid like in your cartoon?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> But Boleyzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Where're the flaming spikes on the end of the whip? Did they fall off when ya beat his little anal protectors off? (what the heck is the correct terminology for butt cheeks anyway?)


The correct terminology would be: I will flay the epidermis from your gluteus maximus (and parts of the gluteus medius and gluteus minimus) if you ever utter "pee-pee" rather than the proper term of penis, child of my loins. 

Pix


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

bumpus said:


> When you start a thread with a title like this, be prepared to read anything.
> 
> If not ...
> Also state that you only want people to respond the way you like to hear things, not matter what there opinions and beliefs are.
> ...


Great answer Bumpus-- no matter what anyone else said about it!:goodjob:


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i can't believe this is still being discussed. i have found it very entertaining. i really like that cartoon boleyz. you could have used one of those toxic posts you put in the ground instead of the whip!!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bumpus, I think there's a fine line between being blunt and rude.. And you travel that fine line quite a bit.. Sorry thats how i see it... Just sayin.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

bumpus said:


> I know what I said, and to whom I said it, and when, and why, whether they be more annoying than insightful is still just your opinion
> 
> Obviously you don't know or understand by your own statements.
> 
> ...


You're a real hero Bumpo!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> The correct terminology would be: I will flay the epidermis from your gluteus maximus (and parts of the gluteus medius and gluteus minimus) if you ever utter "pee-pee" rather than the proper term of penis, child of my loins.
> 
> Pix


oooooooh. That's it. That's what I meant. Completely. Yeah. :goodjob:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Boleyz, please don't give your son a whipping. I think he has probably learned his lesson from the scolding you gave him. I don't think he will use urine as a weapon anymore (at least not against his sister).


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the entertainment y'all!  this thread has kept me giggling all week! lol

Oh any my boys called it a Tinker.
I'm guessing we are gonna in trouble now that they are 9, 13, 15 & 15 and still sometimes say it.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> You're a real hero Bumpo!


Why would you say that ?


bumpus
.


----------



## Poss (Jan 7, 2007)

At 51 years old, I may need to start using the Cheerio in the toilet again. Better yet, think I will just sit and rest a minute.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Becca65 said:


> Bumpus, I think there's a fine line between being blunt and rude.. And you travel that fine line quite a bit.. Sorry thats how i see it... Just sayin.


Now, _THAT _was blunt.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Becca65 said:


> Bumpus, *I think there's a fine line between being blunt and rude*.. And you *travel that fine line *quite a bit.. Sorry thats how i see it... Just sayin.



That is somewhat nice of you to say:


So what you are saying is *I am neither *blunt or rude.

Because you said I travel that fine line between them quite a bit.

At least you know where I am ( on the fine line ) 
and not on the road of blunt or rude.

I'm glad you know this and your getting the point on the fine line, 
that you say I am walking.

You have a good day ... Becca65


bumpus
.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Why would a boy pee on his sister? Because, as my Nana used to say, boys that age don't have the sense God gave a goose (no offense intended to any geese out there). 

As to what you call "it" - who cares? Call it Big Eddie if you want, it just doesn't matter. My kids and grandkids all know the proper terms but tend to use nicknames instead. Again, who cares?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Boylez...

This has turned out to be an interesting thread with some pretty funny responses!!!

I love your picture/artwork!!!!

Why did a 9 YO urninate on his sister? Probably because he could. Young boys will pee on just about anything, given the opportunity. 

Clove


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

When I was a youngster, I had a high pressure pump,
I could pee âcross the driveway, pee over a stump.
I peed on an anthill, I peed in the pool
I peed where I wanted, âcause peeing was cool

We lived in the country, way out on a farm
I once even peed on my little sisterâs arm.
I did take a beatinâ, but it gave me no sense,
The next day I peed on our electric fence.

We watered that country, my pee-pee and me
With pure filtered Pepsi, Dr. Pepper and tea.
I wish all boys could grow up like that
In a world where theyâre free to pee on the cat

Iâve long since stopped spraying and writing my name
I play by the rules, I gave up the game.
Now Iâm older and wiser but I sure get the blues
When I pee outdoors now, I just pee on my shoes.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

clovis said:


> Boylez...
> 
> This has turned out to be an interesting thread with some pretty funny responses!!!
> 
> ...


As a former boy, I'll let you in on a secret.
Boys don't just pee, they have to pee _ON _something.
They don't pee on the ground, there has to be a target.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


>


It lacks the realism of Boleyz's work, but still funny.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

CH I love the poem! A true Literary work of Genius!

CF - Great Picture!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

When my girls were tiny, I called breasts "baby bottles" so:

A) They would learn early on what to use them for.

B) They would not embarrass me in public by yelling, "Mommy, did you 
see the hooters on that lady?"

C) I could beat their father to the draw before they picked up a really 
derogatory term from him.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

Jan Doling said:


> When my girls were tiny, I called breasts "baby bottles" so:
> 
> A) They would learn early on what to use them for.
> 
> ...



heh...I am with ELCON on this one, can't stand the word, "boob". I only use the term "breasts". I nursed all my children and only used the term breastfeeding and nursing. Still....even though I always used the "correct" term I was strolling through the aisle in Walmart with dd (nursing infant) in a sling on my side and her brother (age four) in the cart and as we wheeled by the lingerie section he points and yells out, "Hey, Mom, look! Those things for your MILKS!"


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW....page 7....unbelieveable!

All in favour of continuing the topic of breasts...say AYE! Or would that be another thread??


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> When I was a youngster, I had a high pressure pump,
> I could pee âcross the driveway, pee over a stump.
> I peed on an anthill, I peed in the pool
> I peed where I wanted, âcause peeing was cool
> ...





:clap: Bravo, CH, Bravo! :clap:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> When I was a youngster, I had a high pressure pump,
> I could pee âcross the driveway, pee over a stump.
> I peed on an anthill, I peed in the pool
> I peed where I wanted, âcause peeing was cool
> ...


You need to find a music writer in Nashville and make a million dollars.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

reminds me of a story with our DD2 when she was 2 y.o. My wife was 8 months pregnant with my son and we were at a grocery store in the checkout line. The clerk winked at DD2 and said, "looks like the stork will be bringing you a brother or sister soon"! DD2 shook her head vehemently, having just asked where babies come from and had it answered in what - in retrospect - may have been too much detail. The clerk wouldn't let it go and pressed the "stork" ideas again, whereupon DD2, now red-faced with frustration stood in the cart, arms straight and shaking, and yelled, "NO. Babies come from 'GINA". The clerk thought she said "China", the rest of the mothers knew EXACTLY what she was saying and the place was a near-riot. We never did go back into that grocery.

R

P.S. CH, either get an agent or get some professional help... man


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> When I was a youngster, I had a high pressure pump,
> I could pee âcross the driveway, pee over a stump.
> I peed on an anthill, I peed in the pool
> I peed where I wanted, âcause peeing was cool
> ...


This further illustrates what a cretin (resulting from your silly belief in God and being a conservative) you are... don't you know it's URINATE.

People may laugh and mock you if you use the word "pee".

Please, go somewhere and get illuminated and have your mind freed, embrace the tolerance, become one with... everyone except people like (the soon to be former)you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> When I was a youngster, I had a high pressure pump,
> I could pee âcross the driveway, pee over a stump.
> I peed on an anthill, I peed in the pool
> I peed where I wanted, âcause peeing was cool
> ...


You da man, Cornhusker. :happy:

Pix


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

LamiPub said:


> "Hey, Mom, look! Those things for your MILKS!"


I just snorted lemonade. Do you KNOW how painful it is to snort lemonade?


----------

